# Unofficial RPI Competition



## mDiPalma (Apr 11, 2013)

The speedcubing club at Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute in Troy, NY is hosting an unofficial competition on an upcoming weekend (April). If you live in the Capital District and want to compete, we would really appreciate your attendance.

If you are even somewhat interested, please complete this short poll so that we can democratically collect and address public interests. Also, please post any relevant comments/concerns below.

We will update this thread with pertinent developments (date, time, exact location, etc.).

Thanks, and we really look forward to seeing a few new faces!


----------



## Metroidam11 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for all of those who have completed the short poll! Here are some quick facts about the event:

Date: Saturday April 20, 2013
Time: 2-5pm (may end earlier/later)
Cost: $2 
Location: Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute Troy, NY

Here are some basic driving directions to get to our campus.
http://www.rpi.edu/tour/directions.html

It will be held in the Rensselaer Union in the McNeill room, which is basically the largest room in the building that is filled with tables and red chairs. Here is a link to where it is in Google Maps.
https://maps.google.com/maps?daddr=...yParFeEBjAIdvMib-yFyKsDiqAjY1Q&gl=US&t=m&z=17

Every member who participates has a chance of winning a prize! Its not just about who places top! Its going to be a lot of fun and hope as many of you can make it here as possible!

If you have any questions, feel free to contact me at [email protected] or respond to this forum!


----------



## Metroidam11 (Apr 18, 2013)

Due to unforeseen circumstances, this event will not be occurring. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

